# Ecran e-mac



## Nicosk8tof (7 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, 

Nouvel inscrit sur ce forum, je félicite les admin' et actifs de ce site. On y trouve toujours une solution à un problème, et mieux, on peut s'en prémunir ! Bon, voilà, j'ai un gros problème avec l'écran de mon e-mac (le même blèm' que véro, en page 3).  Au bout de 20mn d'utilisation, l'écran se déforme, scintille, bouge, bref, on croirait que ça va exploser. Ca me fait ça depuis 1 semaine. J'ai essayé toutes les combines possibles (Pram, démarrer sur le CD hardware test avec le "C", etc...). J'ai même démonté mon compagnon pour voir si le fil reliant la carte Vidéo à l'écran n'était pas débranché mais... le fil en question, il est fait comment (couleur, gros ou petit, renforcé, etc...)??? et la carte vidéo, on la reconnaît comment également ?? Parcequ'à part la RAM, pour le reste, je suis pas électronicien...

Merci pour une réponse.

Nico


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Avril 2005)

on a très souvent abordé le problème des écrans eMac sur le forum, je pense qu'une recherche avec ces termes te donnera plein de fils...

Le problème que tu décrit est sans doute du au trop faible blindage de la machine. Tu dis avoir constaté le problème il y a une semaine pour la première fois. Est-ce qu'à la même période, tu n'aurais pas fait une sorte de réorganisation de ton bureau ? Ca peut même être minime : le déplacement d'une enceinte, voire d'une lampe, la position d'un radio réveil peut perturber l'écran de l'eMac qui est mal protégé contre ce genre de "radiations".

Regarde dans ce sens, quand j'avais le même soucis, j'éteignais ma lampe de bureau pour tout remettre dans l'ordre.


----------



## 2-fre (7 Avril 2005)

bonjour

voial je suis un ami a Nicosk8tof qui ne peut meme plus aller sur le net pour trouver la solution a son probleme.

Merci El_ChiCo pour ta reponse mais on s'oriente plus vers un probleme de carte, d'ecran ou de branchement entre la carte video et l'ecran ...
Voir ce post 

Lors du demarage tous va bien, c au bout de 15 mn d'utilisation que l'ecran part de travers..... surementy un probleme de chauffe...

Toutes vos remarque sur ce sujet son les bienvenues....

Merci a tous


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Avril 2005)

ben je voulais pas envisager le pire dès le début... 
Effectivement, il existe quelques fils qui partent de problèmes plus ... on va dire ennuyeux que ce problème de blindage.
J'espère que tu vas trouver ta solution.

Et bienvenue sur macG à tous les deux, je vois que vous être récemment inscrits et que vous n'avez pas beaucoup de messages...


----------



## Nicosk8tof (8 Avril 2005)

Merci à toi, 2fre, pour ton intervention. Et merci à El Chico pour ses réponses. Là, je viens de remonter un vieil I-mac 1ère génération pour pouvoir me connecter... 
Bon, sur mon bureau, y'a rien d'anormal : ni enceinte, ni quoi que ce soit du genre parasitaire (tél portable, réveil, etc...). J'étais déjà au courrant de ce genre de petits effets... non, il s'agit bien d'un problème de chauffe, vu qu'au bout de 15 à 20 minutes, l'écran scintille (on voit le balayage) puis se met à se déformer, voir même à sauter de bas en haut... Après démontage de mon amicale machine, je n'ai rien vu d'anormal (si ce n'est la poussière, que j'ai méticuleusement soufflé, sans agiter la bombe d'air, merci)... et j'en suis toujours au même point après avoir essayé la bébête dans une autre pièce. Note : l'écran s'est mis en déformation après une veille de 20minutes. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, ben, merci d'avance !

Pour El Chico : j'ai rien trouvé d'autre sur le forum concernant ce type de problème, si ce n'est celui de Véro (page 3).


----------



## El_ChiCo (8 Avril 2005)

Nicosk8tof a dit:
			
		

> Pour El Chico : j'ai rien trouvé d'autre sur le forum concernant ce type de problème, si ce n'est celui de Véro (page 3).



y'a bien ca qui parle d'un problème software.
Ici, ils proposent d'essayer en bootant la machiine avec OS 9, regarde peut-être comme ca aussi...

Sinon, tout ce que j'ai pu retrouver rapidement, c'est simplement le problème de blindage, et rien le problème s'est réglé simplement...


----------



## Nicosk8tof (8 Avril 2005)

Je l'ai déjaà fait... ça n'a rien donné. J'ai tout réinstallé, et c'est toujours pareil !


----------



## 2-fre (8 Avril 2005)

cours telecharger ce fichier .PDF

document proteger par le droit d'auteur et interdit de diffusion 
Bon courage

ps : suis pas joignable ce weekend.


----------



## Lila (8 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous   
..;bon je vois que ma machine n'est pas la seule dans ce cas....si quelqu'un trouve la solution, la vaie , prévenez...moi idem....je cherche des infos...@+++


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

si votre emac 700/800 comme sur la photo il faut bien souvent faire changer le câble video IVAD (merci lila )


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (8 Avril 2005)

*SBEURK!!!* c'est très vilain, et ça donne pas envie d'acheter un Emac ni d'occase ni neuf bradé à moitié prix.
*Vive le mini mac !!!*
(il me manque encore 300 euros et je l'achète...)


----------



## Lila (8 Avril 2005)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> *SBEURK!!!* c'est très vilain, et ça donne pas envie d'acheter un Emac ni d'occase ni neuf bradé à moitié prix.
> *Vive le mini mac !!!*
> (il me manque encore 300 euros et je l'achète...)



..on ne vomit pas sur la mac de la personne je vous prie !!!!!  :sick:


----------



## Lila (8 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si votre emac 700/800 comme sur la photo il faut bien souvent faire changer le câble video IVAD



...merci à vous M. Macinside !  :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...merci à vous M. Macinside !  :love:



pas contre j'ai pas dit comment faire o


----------



## Lila (8 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas contre j'ai pas dit comment faire o



...même si mes soeurs sont convaincantes ?   :love:


----------



## 2-fre (8 Avril 2005)

bon ben Niko, j'avais mis un fichier a telecharger, que j'avais trouver sur ce forum, le liens devait etre la depuis pas mal de temps.... mals il a fallut que je le remette et je me suis fait censuré... l'admin doit m'avoir a l'oeil....  pourtant j'avais promi d'etre sage....     

2 em rappel


----------



## Nicosk8tof (8 Avril 2005)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> *SBEURK!!!* c'est très vilain, et ça donne pas envie d'acheter un Emac ni d'occase ni neuf bradé à moitié prix.
> *Vive le mini mac !!!*
> (il me manque encore 300 euros et je l'achète...)




Un écran, t'en auras tjrs besoin... et ça peut merder sur n'importe quelle bécane. Quand au fait que ça te donne pas envie d'acheter un e-mac, moi ça me décourage pas du tout. Car la qualité de cet écran plat cathodique est reconnue. Et regarde toutes les options proposées en rapport du prix... Tu la trouve où, cette config ? Et à quel prix ???
Le blème de l'E-Mac ? LE BRUIT ! ! !


----------



## Nicosk8tof (8 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si votre emac 700/800 comme sur la photo il faut bien souvent faire changer le câble video IVAD (merci lila )



Merci à toi, macinside. C'est bien ça que ça donne. Ma garantie est passée (j pleure de ne pas avoir pris d'extension Applecare, ma bécane à juste 2 ans...) Où le faire changer ? Retour FNAC ? Si t'as un tuyau stp (pas percé).

@+


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

pas la fnac  la fnac prendra une com' au passage => direction un centre de maintenance agrée apple


----------



## Nicosk8tof (9 Avril 2005)

Bon... Ben y'a plus qu'à...

Merci à tout le p'tit monde de ce topic pour l'aide apportée.


----------



## Nicosk8tof (10 Avril 2005)

Avant de renvoyer mon partenaire en SAV, j'ai tenté le tout pour le tout en solo... et ca a marché. Merci à Mac Inside et 2-fre. Il s'agissait tout simplement de repousser A FOND dans ses fiches le câble IVAD en question. Pas si compliqué, à condition d'être patient, soigneux et un poil méticuleux. Depuis hier 15h00, l'ami tourne comme une horloge suisse. je réinstalle... 

merci encore,

Nico


----------



## Apca (10 Avril 2005)

Nicosk8tof a dit:
			
		

> Avant de renvoyer mon partenaire en SAV, j'ai tenté le tout pour le tout en solo... et ca a marché. Merci à Mac Inside et 2-fre. Il s'agissait tout simplement de repousser A FOND dans ses fiches le câble IVAD en question. Pas si compliqué, à condition d'être patient, soigneux et un poil méticuleux. Depuis hier 15h00, l'ami tourne comme une horloge suisse. je réinstalle...
> 
> merci encore,
> 
> Nico



T'a pris des photos    
Ou se trouve t-il exactement ce cable ?


----------



## Nicosk8tof (12 Avril 2005)

Mmmm... plus ou moins, ouais...


----------



## Nicosk8tof (12 Avril 2005)

Si ca t'intêresse... ca ressemble à ça...mettre des documents protégé est déjà pas toléré, mais mettre des captures de ces mêmes document ne l'est pas plus


----------



## Apca (12 Avril 2005)

Nicosk8tof a dit:
			
		

> Si ca t'intêresse... ca ressemble à ça...



Merci, ca me sera peut-être utile un jour...


----------



## Nicosk8tof (12 Avril 2005)

Je te le souhaite pas...


----------



## Apca (12 Avril 2005)

Nicosk8tof a dit:
			
		

> Je te le souhaite pas...



 Je possède un emac, et j'ai jamais été très rassuré concernant les écran de ceux-ci. Au moin je sais que si j'ai un problème de ce type, je saurais d'où viens le problème.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (13 Avril 2005)

Hello ,

comme j'ai pas encore ouvert de *Emac* j'ai rien compris à cette réparation de cable...

Sinon ton message au sujet des options et du rapport qualité prix de L' *emac* m'intéresse, peux tu donner des précisions : car la je vois pas bien depuis ma province éloignée de quelle config tu parles (ici ni apple center ni Fnac ni Surcouf etc. dans un rayon de 125 kms!!!)
Merci d'avance ,
Patrick J-J


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (13 Avril 2005)

*Oups!!!*

j'ai oublié de préciser que mon message s'adresse à *NicosK8tof,*
voila qui est fait, 
A bientôt
P J-J


----------



## Nicosk8tof (13 Avril 2005)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> Hello ,
> 
> comme j'ai pas encore ouvert de *Emac* j'ai rien compris à cette réparation de cable...
> 
> ...



Tout dépend aussi de ce que tu veux faire avec ta bécane... tant que ça reste en PAO "classique", petite édition, web, etc... tu t'aperçois que cette machine à pas mal d'avantages (tu peux pousser la Ram jusqu'à 1GO et le HD à 160 GO, entre autre, en fonction des options que tu désires). Le Processseur G4 a déjà fait ses preuves... L'écran (plat, 17 pouces, cathodique, ) est plutôt agréable et gère bien "les couleurs" (quand il marche, biensûr), mais jusque là, endehors d'un problème de "Pixel manquant" sur la toute première génération des e-mac ? et jusqu'à ce que ce problème m'arrive? je n'avais jamais eu le moindre soucis avec mon jouet favori. Le concept "Monobloc Tout en un", ben on aime ou pas... Va sur le site d'apple pour plus d'infos (et d'options). Côté tarifs, visite le site de "Shopping Partner"... Ils ont des tarifs d'E-mac bien placés, mais je sais pas au niveau de la garantie comment ça se passe... à voir.


----------



## Nicosk8tof (13 Avril 2005)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> Hello ,
> 
> comme j'ai pas encore ouvert de *Emac* j'ai rien compris à cette réparation de cable...
> 
> Patrick J-J



J'avais fait des captures d'un doc, lesquelles ont été zappées   
Mais je me remets au taff, seulement pour vous et ce forum... Demain, vous aurez toutes et tous des belles images du câble AVID en question, et tout sur l'art et la manière de désosser le mac des écoliers... buissonniers ! ! !

@+


----------



## Apca (13 Avril 2005)

Nicosk8tof a dit:
			
		

> J'avais fait des captures d'un doc, lesquelles ont été zappées
> Mais je me remets au taff, seulement pour vous et ce forum... Demain, vous aurez toutes et tous des belles images du câble AVID en question, et tout sur l'art et la manière de désosser le mac des écoliers... buissonniers ! ! !
> 
> @+



Ce serait le top ca    Ca vaudra bien un coup de boule !!!


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (14 Avril 2005)

Merci Nicos pour ta réponse et les liens ; voila maintenant je vais hésiter , attendre , lire les forums et faire des économies.
En tout cas pour renouveler mon vieil imac 400DV il vaut mieux que j'attende la sortie de Tiger...
Donc affaire à suivre.
Merci et à bientôt.
P J-J


----------



## insidemac (14 Avril 2005)

wahooooouuu t trop fort mon NIKO


----------



## Nicosk8tof (15 Avril 2005)

Voilà le PDF pour les moins courageux et les plus patients.... il arrive (je réduis son poids)...
Si y'en a qui veulent plus d'infos, qu'ils ailles voir du côté forum macgé vers les sujets du genre macosaures et autres OS... y'a du lien et plein d'infos ! ! !


----------



## Nicosk8tof (16 Avril 2005)

Bon, je voudrais bien le déposer en ligne ce petit PDF (576 ko), mais un message m'indique qu'il est trop lourd... 
Alors, j'en fais quoi ? Hein ? Je me serais fait chier à redémonter mon jouet, le photographier, le mettre en forme... pour rien et pour personne ???

Help !


----------



## Apca (16 Avril 2005)

Nicosk8tof a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je voudrais bien le déposer en ligne ce petit PDF (576 ko), mais un message m'indique qu'il est trop lourd...
> Alors, j'en fais quoi ? Hein ?



A-tu un serveur FTP ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Avril 2005)

Nicosk8tof a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je voudrais bien le déposer en ligne ce petit PDF (576 ko), mais un message m'indique qu'il est trop lourd...
> Alors, j'en fais quoi ? Hein ? Je me serais fait chier à redémonter mon jouet, le photographier, le mettre en forme... pour rien et pour personne ???
> 
> Help !



Si tu en a pas tu peux me l'envoyer par mail a l'adresse de mon profil et je le mettrais en ligne


----------



## Nicosk8tof (16 Avril 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> A-tu un serveur FTP ?




Bah ! Non... not yet...


----------



## Nicosk8tof (16 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Si tu en a pas tu peux me l'envoyer par mail a l'adresse de mon profil et je le mettrais en ligne




Y a plus qu'à...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Avril 2005)

Je vous propose donc le pdf  de Nicosk8tof

Ici


----------



## Apca (17 Avril 2005)

Franchement, Nicosk8tof, c'est vraiment du choli boulot  

Un grand merci pour l'avoir redémonté.  Au moin, je sais ou se trouve ce cable


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Je vous propose donc le pdf  de Nicosk8tof
> 
> Ici




voila, avec ça je n'ai rien a dire si ce ne n'est bravo


----------



## ben2525 (15 Septembre 2007)

bonjour ,suite au pb de cable IVAD de l'EMAC j'ai suivit vos conseils mais maintenant le fond d'ecran au lieu d'etre tordu en haut ,il plat et en bas!!
malgres plusieurs pressions sur les fiches accessibles de l'IVAD rien ne change!
savez vous si on peut regler la hauteur de l'ecran comme sur une TV
merci par avance


----------



## ben2525 (16 Septembre 2007)

bonjour à tous, deçu de ne pas avoir eu de reponse, je retente ma chance:
suite au manip conseillées sur le cable IVAD mon ecran n'est plus deformé et deplacé vers le haut, mais il est bien plat et nette mais deplacé vers le bas de 8 centimetres.
existe t'il une manip à faire sur le tube cathodique pour recentrer l'image??
Je n'ai decossé qu'une extremitées de l'IVAD,savez vous comment faire pour decosser l'autre extremitées?
et par ailleurs à quoi servent les "olives en plastique ou ceramiques "qui engaine ces cables ?
merci par avance pour vos suggestions.


----------

